# Seeking Sears Spyder stingray  0 speed with tiger striped bananna seat



## AceHanlin (Jul 3, 2011)

I had this bike when I was a kid. Gold color, no speed, front brake and coaster brake.
Bananna seat with yellow and black striped tiger design. Round red rear seat reflector.
Please email me if you have or know one is for sale. AceHanlin@hotmail.com
TY


----------



## curiousapps2 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Still looking for this bike?*



AceHanlin said:


> I had this bike when I was a kid. Gold color, no speed, front brake and coaster brake.
> Bananna seat with yellow and black striped tiger design. Round red rear seat reflector.
> Please email me if you have or know one is for sale. AceHanlin@hotmail.com
> TY




Hi there,

I realize you posted this last year, but just came across it. Are you by any chance still looking for this bike. I happen to have one and am looking to sell it.

Cheers,
K*


----------

